# Juice done right



## Chris Marais (2/10/14)

Just got my first juice from Craft Vapour, The Honey Badger 18mg. Best juice I've had the pleasure of vaping, and it's proudly South African! Loving it, gourmet flavours and outstanding quality, smooth. Support our country and it's people's endeavours - craftvapour.com

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris Marais (2/10/14)

Here's my current vaping setup

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (2/10/14)

Yip Craft Vapour has become a staple for me.

Really nice juices!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (2/10/14)

A day without Artisan RY4, is like a day without sunshine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/14)

Chris Marais said:


> Just got my first juice from Craft Vapour, The Honey Badger 18mg. Best juice I've had the pleasure of vaping, and it's proudly South African! Loving it, gourmet flavours and outstanding quality, smooth. Support our country and it's people's endeavours - craftvapour.com



Hi @Chris Marais 

My sentiments are the same. 
I have not tried Honey Badger, but have tried three others and I also think they are good quality juices.
I also like it that they are made in SA


----------



## Ricgt (2/10/14)

Indeed their juices are done just right...

If you ever get the chance mix 50% Pining Julliete and 50% Devil in disguise. Its earthshatteringly good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (3/10/14)

Planning on trying these juices out soon as well


----------



## Chris Marais (3/10/14)

Yep, my next is the Artisan RY4, looks interesting, marshmallow and caramel hell yeah


----------

